# TY Early Santa - DC Status Boa '12 received!



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

oh yeah, UPS guy inpersonated early santa and just dropped these at my door.

ordered them wednesday online via economic shipping ,didn't expect them to come until next tuesday and until yesterday it says expected delivery on Monday, and this morning it says out for delivery. UPS hands down!

I've gone through 5 pair of boots since I started this addiction 3 years ago,

from Salomon sports authority boots, burton hail, burton slx, k2 t1db and now these, I think I finally found the best boots for me.

while soft boots are good for learning, my preference is definitely stiff now. I just like the overall responsive feedback from the first contact layer and if I need forgiveness I'll go find in the bindings. It also gives me a more accurate feels of the rest of the equipments and let me enjoy what my bindings/boards has to offer with out getting muffled by the soft boots.

I really loved every aspect of my t1 db, but I always thought some marginal improvement was needed and hopefully I can reach out on the status.

will give more details in another review after trying them out.

stay tuned


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Sweet! I got the same year and model but all black a couple of months ago. They fit great. Can't wait to use em. Quality seems very good. My board states it's out for delivery. Then I just need bindings and it's time to rip! Good luck with your new status.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

JENKS said:


> Sweet! I got the same year and model but all black a couple of months ago. They fit great. Can't wait to use em. Quality seems very good. My board states it's out for delivery. Then I just need bindings and it's time to rip! Good luck with your new status.


thanks for being the first one answered,

which board and bindings you got/going to get?

I only had 1 day on them so far, they are really stiff and I look forward for them to break in.

Also a pair of good socks really helps, I had my low rise running pumas and it wasnt so comfy


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

I forgot to ask are you planning on buying insoles?


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a pair of red superfeet that are pretty worn out, but on the dc status i don't see that big of a need, they give a fairgood amount of support to my arch feet, a lot better than my k2 flats t1db


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Rite on. Just wondering because it seems like a lot of people are rocking after market insoles now. Mine feel comfy but haven't ridden with em yet this year. Should be after xmas.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

JENKS said:


> Rite on. Just wondering because it seems like a lot of people are rocking after market insoles now. Mine feel comfy but haven't ridden with em yet this year. Should be after xmas.


yeah I would say just get them from backcountry or rei so u have no hassle return if you didn't like the performance, they are kidna expensive for 30-50dollars especially if you don't need them that bad. If you do, then that's like the best thing you can buy.

btw which board u got?


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Are the insoles that came in the boots heat moldable? Got a 2012 Ride Highlife UL.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

JENKS said:


> Are the insoles that came in the boots heat moldable? Got a 2012 Ride Highlife UL.


sweet boot sweet boot

i don't think they are, but to me they just fit so good so i didn't pay attention

btw sick board, tons of good review on them.


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Ya I am pumped on these boots too! Seen the reviews on the board and just seems like it's gonna fit my preference of riding well. The suspense is killing me. Should be here any time. What are you riding?


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

JENKS said:


> Ya I am pumped on these boots too! Seen the reviews on the board and just seems like it's gonna fit my preference of riding well. The suspense is killing me. Should be here any time. What are you riding?


Right now i'm chilling on a GNU Ricer's Choice 154.5. It's kinda on the shorter spectrum for my 6' 180lbs. I found it really good on for practicing all mountain freestyle. the flex and pop is just awesome when ollie/buttering down the hill. Also being my first true twin and asym cut I can be less bothered when riding switch. Although I also picked up ns sl and arbor blacklist but havent had a chance to ride them yet. is this your only board in ur quiver?


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice collection. I moved from norcal to vegas for the past 12 years and moved back to norcal in july. Sold all my stuff when I moved way back when. The cool thing is I have had to buy all new gear! Been on a rampage. UPS guy has to be pissed comin here once or twice a week.  This is my only board. I'm torn between the now ipo, ride maestro and flow nxt at bindings now. Already bought goggles, pants, jacket, boots, base layers and gloves. Bindings is the only thing left now.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

JENKS said:


> Nice collection. I moved from norcal to vegas for the past 12 years and moved back to norcal in july. Sold all my stuff when I moved way back when. The cool thing is I have had to buy all new gear! Been on a rampage. UPS guy has to be pissed comin here once or twice a week.  This is my only board. I'm torn between the now ipo, ride maestro and flow nxt at bindings now. Already bought goggles, pants, jacket, boots, base layers and gloves. Bindings is the only thing left now.


I just counted mine and I have 7 pairs of bindings, if the ups guy brings my now next week.

If you don't ever want to own another pair of bindings, then get the flow nxt-gt i guess. lots of new tech but the problem is that this year's model lots of people can't step in so easily.

with the ride bindings, I have delta mvmt, I really liked them but on high speed the micro vibrations are annoying enough to kill all the dampening your board provides.

I havent try the now ipo and I think these are the only thing im missing my my quiver, maybe buying a pair of flow one day.

gl and if u ever come to colorado let's ride


----------



## JENKS (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow 7 pairs of bindings? Bet it's nice to have options. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the ride maestro's. They look like they are well built and comfy and were the recommended binding for my board on rides website. Should be here wednesday. When they get here I will make sure they fit the boots well. If not I will send them back. The now ipo's are really interesting. Let me know how they work out for ya. I'd be down to ride with ya in colorado. If you ever hit up tahoe let me know!


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah yeah, i think u can wait 1 year on now i am confident they will improve next year.


maestros are good and ride bindings have their own place in the market. let me know how u like them.'

yeah man I'll hit u up when im near by tahoe


----------

